# Happy birthday my beautiful Mika🎈



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

We have missed everyone sooo much!! The dilemmas of not remembering your passwords and being locked out of SM 

Well..we are here just in time. In just a day, the baby in the house will celebrating the big 2!
My beautiful Mika aka Ling Ling, the baby in the house and my fatso has turned into the most lovable, well behaved little princess. She is such a gentle soul and I absolutely love her to pieces ❤

Happy birthday Mika &#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57224;


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

happy birthday sweetie. you look like a little doll.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Mika!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKA, AKA LING LING!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she is so beautiful! That hair! Simply stunning!
Maybe she has a little help from a professional? :wub:
So happy to see you post! 

Happy Birthday Mika! :Flowers 2:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh My!! Is little Mika ever beautiful and wishing her a very Happy 2nd Birthday!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday pretty girl 🎈


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday beautiful Mika:wub:

oh Joanne she's stunning, it's hard to believe Mika is 2, where has time gone
I know you've had a lot on your mind with your mom and dad, your in my prayers


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mika!!!!

artytime::celebrate - firewor:cheer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:tender:Happy Birthday, Mika!:tender:

You look gorgeous, sweetie pie.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mika!:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She's beautiful Joanne! Happy Birthday Mika!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 2n Birthday, sweet Mika! 

She looks so beautiful Joanne and I totally understand why you're so in love with her!

Wishing you a wonderful day today!

:dothewave:arty::dothewave:arty:


Alexandra :Flowers 2:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

M................majestic girl:tender:

I.................is she for real?:wub:

K................kisses galore:smootch:

A................and happy 2nd birthday:drinkup::heart::drinkup::heart::drinkup:





.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Mika. I know your mom is going to spoil you.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the most beautiful birthday wishes!! We appreciate them very much. xx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is beautiful, just beautiful. I am so happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> She is beautiful, just beautiful. I am so happy for you!!!!!!!


THANKYOU! Your beautiful Godchild turned into quite the beauty, inside and out...she is the sweetest pup.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:wub:HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL MIKA :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Pooh's mommy said:


> :wub:HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL MIKA :wub:


Thank you Cindy and Pooh baby!


----------

